# Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki vs Momoshiki Ōtsutsuki



## Fullmoon Evergreen Prince (Jan 16, 2017)

*vs.
*
_Rules:_

This is Hagoromo when he was still alive without any injuries; where this is Momoshiki before being killed by Boruto without any injuries.
Hogoromo activates Complete Body — Susanoo, goes Six Paths Senjutsu, has Mangekyo Sharingan & Rinnegan, have Truth-Seeking Ball, wields Treasured Tools of the Sage of Six Paths, and has both Six Paths Yin Power & Six Paths Yang Power.
Momoshiki absorbed his father, and has Byakugan & Rinnegan.
No interference or holding back.
1-on-1 death battle.
Location:

In Momoshiki's Planet, where the final boss battle happened in that Naruto film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 16, 2017)

CT from hagoromo would turn momoshiki into paste

he shits on him


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 16, 2017)

Hagoromo spanks. 

Normal CT leave momo defenseless. Six paths CT is extreme overkill. Joke, but plausible scenario is hagoromo calling out to momo and when he responds getting fodderized by sealing.


----------



## King Shark (Jan 16, 2017)

Hagoromo most likely wins if we powerscale here.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 17, 2017)

Hagoromo defeats anyone 1v1 not named Kaguya.


----------



## Rai (Jan 17, 2017)

Hagoromo solos


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 17, 2017)

The one with the rinnengan solos


----------



## Infernal Imp (Jan 17, 2017)

Hags wins. Momoshiki got sonned by the reincarnations of his kids. He has all their power wrapped into one and more experience to boot, plus the true Rinnegan (closest thing to it is probably Sasuke's).


----------



## Troyse22 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hagoromo beats anyone that isn't JJ Mads (full Rinnegan) or Kaguya 1v1.

Momoshiki isn't an exception here.


----------

